# MySQL mit JSP nutzen



## TheRocker (3. Jun 2004)

Hallo,

die Einbindung von MySQL war zwar schon häufiger ein Thema, aber ich habe auch noch Fragen. Bin halt Anfänger.

Ich habe den Treiber (MM) runtergeladen und entpackt. Jetzt liegt die Verzeichnisstruktur unter c:\jdbc, also c:\jdbc\org\gjt\mm\mysql - dort gibt es dann noch jdbc1 und jdbc2. Der Treiber wird aber nicht gefunden.


```
<%@ page import="java.net.*" %> 
<%@ page import="java.sql.*" %> 
<%@ page import="java.util.*" %> 


<%
	try 
	{ 
    	Class.forName("org.gjt.mm.mysql.Driver"); 
	} 
	catch(ClassNotFoundException cnfe) 
	{ 
	%> 
	keine Klasse
	<%
  	 
	} 
%>
```

Wie muss denn der Classpath jetzt lauten? Oder muss diese Verzeichnis-Struktur innerhalb des Tomcat liegen?

Zusatzfrage:

Reicht das eigentlich aus, wenn die Verzeichnisse am richtigen Ort liegen und der Classpath stimmt? Im "ODBC Data Source Administrator" (unter Windows) kann man doch (oder muss man?) den jeweiligen Treiber zuordnen (DSN). Leider fehlt mir dieser Treiber. Das ist doch nicht der gleiche, den ich runtergeladen habe, oder?

Stefan


----------



## Jaraz (3. Jun 2004)

Hi,

der Mysql JDBC Treiber hat mit ODBC nix zu tun, ODBC brauchst du nicht.

Generell halte ich nix davon Datenbank Connections in JSP einzubinden, dann kannste gleich mit ner Skriptsprache wie PHP arbeiten.

Damit der Treiber gefunden wird, muss das mysql-connector-java-3.0.9-stable-bin.jar oder ähnlich jar entweder im WEB-INF/lib deiner webapp, im %TOMCAT_HOME%/common/lib oder %TOMCAT_HOME%/server/lib  Ordner liegen.

Bei anderen Application Servern sind die letzten 2 Pfade natürlich irgendwie anders implementiert.

Gruß Jaraz


----------



## TheRocker (3. Jun 2004)

Danke für die Hilfe. Jetzt klappt es.   

Zu Thema ODBC hätte ich aber gerne noch weitere Meinungen gehört. Ich habe gelesen, dass man MySQL auf diese Weise über die JDBC-ODBC-Bridge nutzen kann. Ist das sinnvoll oder sollte man drauf verzichten?

Stefan


----------



## Jaraz (3. Jun 2004)

TheRocker hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Danke für die Hilfe. Jetzt klappt es.
> 
> Zu Thema ODBC hätte ich aber gerne noch weitere Meinungen gehört. Ich habe gelesen, dass man MySQL auf diese Weise über die JDBC-ODBC-Bridge nutzen kann. Ist das sinnvoll oder sollte man drauf verzichten?
> 
> Stefan



Zitat aus Java Newsgroup:
ODBC zieht tote Hamster durch Strohhalme.


Ich würde ODBC immer vermeiden, wenn es möglich ist. ODBC ist systemspezifisch und die JDBC-ODBC Bridge war, und ist vielleicht auch noch, nicht die stabilste. Ist halt noch eine Ebene dazwischen die Ärger machen kann.

Java-JDBC-ODBC-Mysql
Java-JDBC-Mysql

Gruß Jaraz


----------



## DP (3. Jun 2004)

wieso willst du noch mehr geschiss zwischenschalten? du musst die kommunikation mit dem rdbms so flach wie mgl. halten.

cu


----------

